
Questions for developers who were or still are cannabis users - mastrsushi
Do you still smoke, are you able to go without it? Do studies showing decreased IQ and memory retention concern you? Why do you smoke or why not? I feel as though most of the projects posted on this site are not by daily tokers.<p>This is my personal story:<p>Throughout university, I smoked daily. It was what we did, and got to the point where I smoked to get homework done. I slowly became a lite drug addict. When I graduated, I quit for 4 months, got a job, continued use for a good 4 months then quit again. It&#x27;s been nearly 5 months since my last break. I no longer have to quit for a career, and I&#x27;m pretty tempted to give back. However, I worry about the effect it will have on my work ethics, social abilities, and consistency in personal care. On the other side, without it, I find I drink more, so I really dont know what to do. I found physical activity helped obviously, and I have been slacking lately.
======
tropo
It's smoke.

Remember the diesel emissions scandal? It's nothing compared to purposely
inhaling smoke. This is the problem:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycyclic_aromatic_hydrocarbo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycyclic_aromatic_hydrocarbon#Human_health)

~~~
is_this_valid2
Epigenetic mutation is one side effect of inhaling combustion byproducts like
carbon monoxide and benzene.

Edibles and vaporization avoid the combustion byproducts.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epigenetics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epigenetics)

Longitudinal studies may or may not be able to identify causative relations
amidst confounding variables like e.g. air pollution.

 _Lung_ cancer incidence from low to high according to one observational
study: NS, MS, MTS, TS.

"Hypothesizing that marijuana smokers are at a significantly lower risk of
carcinogenicity relative to tobacco-non-marijuana smokers: evidenced based on
statistical reevaluation of current literature." (2008)
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/19004418/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/19004418/)

Is that the case for vaping or edibles? Nobody has any idea yet.

------
is_this_valid2
> _Do you still smoke, are you able to go without it? Do studies showing
> decreased IQ and memory retention concern you? Why do you smoke or why not?
> I feel as though most of the projects posted on this site are not by daily
> tokers._

You can eat foods that boost the endocannabinoid system (e.g. containing
Omega-3)

 _Short-term_ memory loss ("give me 10 minutes and I'll remember") is an
effect of THC use (which also apparently stimulates hippocampal
neurogeneration) and also of head injury (which results in neuroinflammation,
which THC does reduce) which is sometimes the result of contact and collision
sports.

Pain can also be distracting. Just numbing pain can be counterproductive. Some
inflammation is good: the body responds to injury with inflammation; but
hyperinflammation is not good. The endocannabinoid system uses Omega-3 to
produce endocannabinoids which help regulate inflammation. Most American diets
have more Omega-3 than Omega-6. High Omega-6 to 3 ratios are apparently not
advantageous for endocannabinoid production.

What strategies have you written down for minimizing the impact of that
potential detrimental adverse effect? (E.g. productivity systems like GTD and
43Folders, task lists, I'll just add it to the list so I'll remember it later
but if it's only going to take 2 minutes or less just do it now (GTD))

> _This is my personal story:_

> _Throughout university, I smoked daily. It was what we did, and got to the
> point where I smoked to get homework done._

There are apps for recording strain names, their observed effects, and
cannabinoid and terpene content.

Some people have identified certain terpenes as resulting in "intelligence".
Bronchodilative (more oxygen), anxiolytic, and eating enough food to get
nutrients effects may be linked to "intelligence" as a measured effect.

A crutch is a tool. And sometimes people steal your f crutch or it's not
helpful when in certain stressful or anxiety-producing situations (such as
talking to some professors and VC sweater vests)

Walking in the woods apparently exposes a person to alpha-pinene (which is
bronchodilative)

There are hemp flower (low to no THC) strains that also have terpene content,
that can make sleep easier than high-THC strains.

Scientists still aren't clear about how much REM sleep is desirable for
optimal cognitive and motor performance.

> _I slowly became a lite drug addict. When I graduated, I quit for 4 months,
> got a job, continued use for a good 4 months then quit again. It 's been
> nearly 5 months since my last break. I no longer have to quit for a career,
> and I'm pretty tempted to give back. However, I worry about the effect it
> will have on my work ethics, social abilities, and consistency in personal
> care._

I think it's cool that you have personal values that you're concerned about
upholding. That you have a standard that you hold yourself to, regardless

> _On the other side, without it, I find I drink more, so I really dont know
> what to do. I found physical activity helped obviously, and I have been
> slacking lately._

Cannabis and alcohol are both anxiolytic vasodilators. Excessive vasodilation
("dangerously low blood pressure") can cause lightheadedness, the spins, etc.
THC and alcohol are both paradoxical anxiolytics: at higher doses they
increase anxiety ("anxiogenic"; "does anyone in this bar even love me for me
anymore?")

Cardiovascular exercise and orgasm both apparently result in release of
endocannabinoids.

Like anything else, you can write down a problem and/or symptoms and list and
compare solutions (maybe even in consultation with a physician who can
recommend things like hemp flower or even actually medically useful medicine
or even diet, regular exercise, and a mental health regimen)

~~~
is_this_valid2
To be over-reductive:

If you're at -3 due to symptoms, whichever treatment minimizes those symptoms
like +3, but the given treatment(s) have short and/or long term adverse
effects that are -1, that's a net gain.

But different people assign unnamed different constants with different
magnitudes to different things.

